# Wine Glass + Fire



## Dominantly (Jan 22, 2010)

Got bored so I poured alcohol in the wine glass and tried to capture the flame. It rolled inside the glass and created an interesting flame, although not as defined/obvious as I imagined it.


----------



## Stamp (Jan 30, 2010)

Very cool and creative idea...


----------



## MrRamonG (Jan 30, 2010)

That is very cool.  if you had been able to capture the logo on the wine glass better it might have made for a cool advertisement shot.


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks. A little front fill with something like my phone would have illuminated the front logo.. I thought about it, bit because the flame was do dim, I didn't want to take away from it.
If the flame would have been stronger it would have done it all by itself. Sadly I was only using Sailor Jerrys rum so the flame wasn't very strong.


----------



## Stamp (Jan 31, 2010)

Dominantly said:


> If the flame would have been stronger it would have done it all by itself. Sadly I was only using Sailor Jerrys rum so the flame wasn't very strong.



You need to come over here and talk to the good ol' boys.. they'll give you something that'll make a NICE flame!


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 31, 2010)

I bet! Set my house on fire at the same time...


----------



## Mulewings~ (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice job, very creative.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Feb 1, 2010)

Dominantly said:


> I bet! Set my house on fire at the same time...



Yeah but you've gotta do what you've gotta do for the art.

Actually, this is probably a case for multiple exposures blended together later in PP. But I would first experiment with different flame producing materials and shutter speeds.


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 1, 2010)

Very true. I probably should have done some bracketing and then selective layering. Didn't even cross my mind at the time, and was only a button push away.

I'll retry shortly.


----------



## dearlybeloved (Feb 3, 2010)

the sailor jerry spiced rum is delicious.... just so you know... but already know.


----------

